# The start of my new audio system install...lots of pics



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

I've commented on this in some other threads, so here is a start of my audio system installation thread.
I was lucky enough to have 4th of July week off so I started on my installation. The week before I installed a new set of front speakers which are Polk Audio SR 6500s, so far they sound really good but aren't being amped yet.
Not very good...but I'll have more later

So while I was off I started the sub enclosure. In my old car ('96 Jetta GL) I had an MDF box that was made to fit the entire trunk of an '87 Buick Skylark (my first car)...needless to say I had no trunk space, but this time I wanted to keep my trunk! So I decided to fiberglass an enclosure into the back.
Prepping the area, taped off and covered in aluminum foil and spray glue

About 1 layer of fiberglass

About 1.5 layers, this is when the basic shape was done

About 3 layers over the entire thing

About 5 layers


Once the 3rd layer was done I pulled it out of the car. This was a pain because I realized, once I did my 5th layer and tried to test fit, that I needed to do some trimming on the back and fill some spots in. All in all it was ok.
This is after all 7 layers and some trimming and patching to get a nice snug fit

This is the sub I’m using it's a 10" Polk Audio SR 104-DVC 700/1400w @ 2ohm



I have the front of the enclosure started, but no pics of it yet. Hopefully after work I’ll get some more pics and work done on it.
I was hoping to have the enclosure done for waterfest, but that doesn't look to be happening.
More to come...
_Modified by xt0rted at 7:59 PM 7/13/2006_

_Modified by xt0rted at 6:49 PM 7/30/2006_


_Modified by xt0rted at 6:50 PM 7/30/2006_


----------



## unclenoname (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: The start of my new audio system install...lots of pics (xt0rted)*

Nice writeup so far. Can't wait to see how you attach the front plate to that and make it airtight. Do you plan to figure out volume? (e.g., fill with water then measure water in liters)


----------



## fyjimo (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: The start of my new audio system install...lots of pics (unclenoname)*

Looks great so far! Any idea how much airspace you got?


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The start of my new audio system install...lots of pics (xt0rted)*

Looks good so far. Please keeps us updated w/ pics as you go. More questions for you:
How many amps are you going to use and where are you going to mount them? Are you going to drive the center speaker or just disconnect it?
I had Infinity speakers in my S4 Avant run off an amp that I mounted vertically in the same place as your sub (after removing the CD changer mount and Bose 6" "sub" (since it's a Bose it doesn't have to obey the laws of physics so 6" is plenty). I snagged an Infinity BassLink from a friend for cheap and mounted that in the cargo area. It let me easily remove the sub whenever I needed the space and I didn't need to run 2 amps. When my A3 get's here, I'd really like to figure out a way to use the two rear panels to mount the amp(s) and a sub permanently.
I had 80W/channel in that car and it was ridiculously overkill. Honestly, I wish someone made a nice 35W/channel amp that was really small. Then I could get that and an amp for the sub mounted in the rear panel. Seems like everyone uses the same cases and just changes the electronics inside the amps to get the different power ratings


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: The start of my new audio system install...lots of pics (TD22057)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unclenoname* »_Nice writeup so far. Can't wait to see how you attach the front plate to that and make it airtight. Do you plan to figure out volume? (e.g., fill with water then measure water in liters)

I was going to use packing peanuts for a rough estimate. Then once I get the front on with a layer or two of fiberglass then test with water to make sure there's no holes or anything.

_Quote, originally posted by *fyjimo* »_Looks great so far! Any idea how much airspace you got?

Off hand i'm not really sure. I need around 0.66 cubic feet, which isn't a whole lot... so from what i can tell when test fitting the sub i'm well within the limits.


_Quote, originally posted by *TD22057* »_How many amps are you going to use and where are you going to mount them? Are you going to drive the center speaker or just disconnect it?

I was going to use 1 mono for the sub, 1 4 channel for the 2 component sets and maybe if I’m feeling like I have enough room I’ll get another smaller amp for the center. But for now I'm just going to disconnect it. The signal processor I’m looking into getting has 5.1 outputs, so I'll have the ability to do it. I’m just not sure if it's worth it.
As for where I'm mounting them...as of now my idea is to leave them in the trunk hooked up either on the sides or the back by the seat then make some custom side panels to mount 1 amp and 2 crossovers on each side of the trunk. And behind the panels and under the floor I can run all my wiring for a nice neat install.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, cool write-up! I have the Bose system in mine, which I find under-whelming. Are you going to use the standard Audi head unit? And is it "Symphony", "Concert" or "Bose"?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Wow, cool write-up! I have the Bose system in mine, which I find under-whelming. Are you going to use the standard Audi head unit? And is it "Symphony", "Concert" or "Bose"?

Right now I’m sticking with the Bose unit, which I guess is the symphony ii right? My plan is to keep the stock radio just because I want the steering wheel controls and I want a stock look. So I was going to get a signal processor from alpine when it comes out and go into there with the radio then from the processor out to my amps. Then I wanted to get the new Dension ice>link gateway 400 so I can stick a USB hard drive in my car with all my music on it (all 60 gig worth) and then upgrade to the nav unit.
I was going to do an in-car pc but changed my mind. It won’t look as stock and is really lacking in the navigation area. Though I did find some nice software from Navigon (they're even german!) but trying to integrate that into my custom software, and spending the time writing the software, isn't something I want to do. Well...I do, I’d just rather spend my time doing the install, not in front of my computer which I do all day at work.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

What's the difference between Symphony and Symphony II? I thought there was only one version of the Double-Din Symphony unit....


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (PaddleShiftr)*

http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audi/radios/#symphony
http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audi/radios/#symphony2


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

That is awesome. I am torn on what to do with mine. But yours looks great.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Time for an update*

Update Time
I had to modify the front and back a little. I had to do some trimming so the plastic trim in the trunk would fit around everything ok. I also measured the air space today. I was off by 1 liter (if I didn't trim the top and bottom I'd of been on the money!) of having my 18.7 liters of air space, excluding the 3.34 liters for the sub. So I trimmed part of the bottom front and re-stretched the fleece trying to make the shape flow a little more and trying to get my 1 liter back.
Started giving the front a layer of fiberglass tonight and ran into tons of problems with it. Not sure if it's the fleece with resin on it or the thicker fiberglass mat I bought, but it's not pretty







. I should have some more pictures tomorrow, unless it rains or I get back from fishing too late.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Every good project has its snags... Remember you're having fun, and how good it will sound in the end! Good luck.


----------



## m341997 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Time for an update (xt0rted)*

You get product placement $$ from Mountain Dew and Pellegrino?
Good luck with the project. Can you make a fiberglass mold so that you can mass produce the enclosures? It sure would save a lot of owners a lot of time and might make you a few $$ in the meantime.


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Time for an update (m341997)*

it's supposed to be subliminal


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Time for an update (xt0rted)*

Here are some more pictures. These are of the front with the first layer of fiberglass. I'm not really liking how it came out, or the overall shape of the front and the position of the sub. But that's ok. I'll just have to make another when I'm done









_Quote, originally posted by *m341997* »_You get product placement $$ from Mountain Dew and Pellegrino?

The next pic is for you











And here is part of dinner











_Quote, originally posted by *m341997* »_Can you make a fiberglass mold so that you can mass produce the enclosures?

Well, you're not the first to ask me about this. So to answer everyone, and for those who may be interested, as long as it goes all good for making this one I was interested in trying to make a mold of this. So as of now, yes...I will be trying. I'll post more details about it when I get further along.



_Modified by xt0rted at 6:51 PM 7/30/2006_


----------



## Bakafish (Feb 28, 2001)

Looks good so far. I guess I sound like a dweeb when I say that Polk has always had a soft spot in my heart. I was one of their first dealers, that was over twenty years ago... Anyway, that subwoofer looks solid, their car gear has really improved from when they decided to branch out (the first stuff was pretty sad.) Anyway, you seem to be on the right track, although that enclosure looks a little small. Shooting for the minimum volume figure is often a mistake, I'd personally try and take up a bit more trunk space and use an MDF baffle too.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Bakafish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bakafish* »_Looks good so far. I guess I sound like a dweeb when I say that Polk has always had a soft spot in my heart. I was one of their first dealers, that was over twenty years ago... Anyway, that subwoofer looks solid, their car gear has really improved from when they decided to branch out (the first stuff was pretty sad.) Anyway, you seem to be on the right track, although that enclosure looks a little small. Shooting for the minimum volume figure is often a mistake, I'd personally try and take up a bit more trunk space and use an MDF baffle too.

Well, after seeing how the front is coming out I decided that I’m redoing it. I'm going to finish this so I have something to use and to go off of on the next one, but I'm definitely redoing it. I'm going to shoot for a little more air space a better looking front. The back will stay basically the same since there isn't much I can change on that.
My last subs where 2 12" Polk MoMos, 2nd gen so it was a cast aluminum basket and not the new stamped ones, and I must say...even powering them with 300w @ 2ohm sounded better then some of the cars I’ve seen with more power from'better' companies. I've been very pleased with all of their speakers so far both in car (2nd gen MoMo subs and components, now the SR series) and in home. My dad has in-wall and in-ceiling speakers from Polk with the same tweeters as I have in the car now and similar woofers and they sound wonderful while cooking


----------



## Old Hockey Guy (Jan 26, 2006)

I went to college with Matt Polk and think I gave him his first Coors, transported in the trunk of my bug-eyed Sprite.
Those Polk speakers are very good.
My upgraded sound system was worth the $2 grand I put into it. Unlike you, I would not have a clue how to do it. Like you, I wanted it to have a stock look so that no one would know I had an expensive sound system, until she took a late night drive with me.
Have fun and great sounds.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

more pics please


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_Right now I’m sticking with the Bose unit, which I guess is the symphony ii right? My plan is to keep the stock radio just because I want the steering wheel controls and I want a stock look. So I was going to get a signal processor from alpine when it comes out and go into there with the radio then from the processor out to my amps. Then I wanted to get the new Dension ice>link gateway 400 so I can stick a USB hard drive in my car with all my music on it (all 60 gig worth) and then upgrade to the nav unit.
.
 
hey xt0rted, by signal processor do you mean the PXE-H65o from Alpine?
also what amps are you planning on using. Class D Mono for Sub? What about components? Just curious


_Modified by yakkonvazn at 11:49 AM 7/14/2006_


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

That's the one. At first I was going to go with this PXA-H701 & RUX-C701 and use an optical connection from the in-car pc but I changed my mind on the pc, then I figured still use that processor with the oem head unit but then when I saw this PXE-H650 I decided I want some more info on it before I pick what I’m going with.
I'm using these amps
Alpine PDX-1.1000
Alpine PDX-4.150


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Another Update*

Well...I took a break today, went to Waterfest, it wasn't like the shows I went to when I was younger. I was hoping I'd see at least 1 older Beetle or Karmann Ghia or something cool like that since I love those things....but instead well...eh (RyanA3 and judgegavel both had nice cars though, as well as MuRaN0Daddy...gotta love that green, looks wonderful in person). So we left and came home and broke out the fiberglass. Here is 5 layers on the entire thing. I would of taken pics from 1-5 layers but that's just boring to see the same thing over and over, plus I forgot







.
I also got all of my wiring and everything else I needed Friday/Saturday. I ordered my power wire from Crutchfield and since I have the 3.2 I only needed 3 feet or so of positive and negative, they sent me 7 feet of each for the price of 3 feet each! $48 worth of free wire, and this isn't the first time they've done this! They're nice people over there.
So, here they are...







_Modified by xt0rted at 6:53 PM 7/30/2006_


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (sickstyle83)*

I was going to wait till tomorrow, and I still am since it's dark out now. But I do have more pix and the enclosure is just about done (I miss having a week off from work like when I started this). I really don't like the front but I’m finishing it off anyhow so I have a starting point for the next one.
So far this is what I’ve done…
New clamps on the battery terminals, ran new power lines for the car and tomorrow I'm running my amp power lines, distribution block, interconnects and hooking up my old amps for now. I figure until my friend takes my old stuff off my hands I might as well get it all set up so I can order the new ones and just switch them out. I also ordered some pins for the plug on the back of the radio. So I made up a RCA pre-amp out harness which I’ll be installing tomorrow as well.
I saw a post on AW before of a new install where the battery box cover was left off. I was thinking of going this route but decided against it. So I'm making a new cover out of fiberglass (I love this stuff now!!) that will accommodate 2 4 gauge wires and 2 1/0 gauge wires. I'm really shooting for an oem look, it’s my main goal. While doing my wiring today I also realized that the Bose amp is mounted in the passenger side rear quarter panel, it’s opposite the sub. So that’s going to come out and hopefully if one of my amps fits it’ll go in there, otherwise it’s a nice spot for some crossovers if I don’t want them to be visable.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

looking good, cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

damn, this is getting technical. I am a car audio head. post some pics and details of rca connection.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Update*

So I put the fiber glassing on hold, though it is almost done. It's not getting finished nicely, just leaving it plain fiberglass cause of making a new one later. But it may actually make it into the car tomorrow, we'll see.
This is the box I had in my jetta, after using that for two and a half years and having NO trunk...it made me want a small enclosure like the one I’m working on now.



…and then I cried and threw it out tonight










This is the RCA pre out I made, I bought 2 y cables from StreetWires at Crutchfield and cut them up. I wanted to stick with the same wire as my interconnects.


These are my new battery wires for the car and the audio system. It's all the same size as the stock wires, and so far the last 2 days the cars been ok, so I’m happy.


This is where the Bose amp goes, in the void area. I removed it since I’m not using it, along with the sub. I can use that space to either try and mount one of my amps or my crossovers. The black plastic thing on the bottom is kind of weird. I took it out and there's a small black box clipped into it with an Audi logo and a Hella logo, it has 3 or 4 plugs going into it and the wiring all seems to run up towards the front of the car. I'm guessing it has to do with my headlights but I’m wondering if it's safe to move this at all or may it be some sort of sensor for auto leveling?


This is my temporary setup. I decided it was time to trash the stock stuff cause I couldn't take it anymore. Both amps are being replaced with new Alpine PDX amps. The sub amp should be here in a few days.


This is the comparison between the Bose amp and woofer and my temporary stuff. Pretty big difference in size, and sound.


The only complaint I have right now is the complete lack of control you have with the stock radio. No EQ is driving me nuts. The sound isn't too bad till ya start getting it real loud then it just starts getting all wacky. Hopefully Alpine will release their new signal processor in a few weeks so I can check it out and see what one I’m going to get.



_Modified by xt0rted at 6:57 PM 7/30/2006_


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Update (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_The black plastic thing on the bottom is kind of weird. I took it out and there's a small black box clipped into it with an Audi logo and a Hella logo, it has 3 or 4 plugs going into it and the wiring all seems to run up towards the front of the car. I'm guessing it has to do with my headlights but I’m wondering if it's safe to move this at all or may it be some sort of sensor for auto leveling?

According to ETKA, that box is the Central Control Unit for Convenience System. 
The Convenience System handles stuff like locks, power windows, aircon and interior lights. As far as I know, it shouldn't have anything to do with the headlights, but someone with more knowledge should propably jump in here.


----------



## n828cl (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Update (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_I'm guessing it has to do with my headlights but I’m wondering if it's safe to move this at all or may it be some sort of sensor for auto leveling?

The leveling sensors are small pots attached to front and rear suspension components on the left side. The headlight position controller is under the instrument panel on the left side of the audio/nav head unit.
- Chuck


----------



## covenant (Jul 22, 2006)

There is definitely a way to access the EQ on the headunit - the EQ will be set for Bose at the moment, which as you say will sound awful with other setups.
I can't find the article at the moment though.



_Modified by covenant at 1:53 AM 7/28/2006_


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (covenant)*

Well...after exactly 1 month from when I started upgrading my audio system here it is. The prototype enclosure installed and working! I know it's not pretty, but it sounds oh so nice










I also started on the new battery box cover which will allow 2 4gauge wires and 2 1/0gauge wires to pass through.


I'm also updating all of my pictures so they're thumbnails and when you click on them you'll see the full size shot, that should make it load a little faster, and look a little cleaner.

If anyone knows how to change the EQ settings to either get rid of the Bose stuff or get more advanced options/settings let me know, I’ll take a look tomorrow and see if I find anything.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Another Update (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_



WILSON.. WIIILLLLSOOOON... WWWWIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLSOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

Could you tell us the depth/space behind the carpeted trunk liner?
For example, if I was to remove the Bose stock sub housing, how much space is there between the liner and the sheet metal? Any dimensions on the left or righthand side would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Update (xt0rted)*

hey man, I was just going through your post. I am in the process of upgrading my setup. I bought a plug that has rca outs and is supposed to plug into the stock radio plug. It's not exactly plug and play, so I gotta remove the stock pins from stock harness, and replace with rca-out pins from my purchased harness(blaupunkt). I saw you made yours, did you pull the pins from the stock harness and replace with your mock-up rca out? 
I just need to know how to remove the pins from the Stock harness. 

_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_
This is the RCA pre out I made, I bought 2 y cables from StreetWires at Crutchfield and cut them up. I wanted to stick with the same wire as my interconnects.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Update (sickstyle83)*

You can buy a $100+ tool or use some wits and 2 sewing needles.


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Update (A32Have)*

So it actually clips in? I wasn't sure if the pins were pressure fit. I gotta take a very close look at it. 
Could you give a little insight into how you did yours?


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Update (sickstyle83)*

Sorry for not responding to this, my email notifications had stopped for this thread so I didn’t see the comments on here.
So yea, I removed the pins from the stock plug and pushed my new ones in from the harness I made. The plug they go into comes apart (like 2 or 3 pieces), but since its part of the cars wiring harness it’s a little on the tough side to work on it. Once you take it apart if you have something like a really small allen key (that’s what I used) you can push it into the plug and pop the pins out. Some of them will take some force but I doubt you could break it by doing this. The pin should give before anything breaks.
I’m going to be redoing the harness soon, adding in the oem nav unit, so when I do that I’ll try to take some pictures of the plugs and how I did it.
So hopefully I’ll be able to update this soon with some progress. I took a break for the weekend back in august for a little DVAG weekend in PA and on the way home got into an accident







. So I haven’t done anything to the car since then. Now that my bank account is starting to recover from that I’m trying to plan out the rest of my install. There should be some nice things on the way if I can find the cash. Maybe someone would like to buy my old polk momo components from me to help











_Modified by xt0rted at 7:33 AM 11/8/2006_


----------

